# Elk Cartridge 2



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a Weatherby .257 Magnum I use for small to medium game..

Prong Horn...Whitetail & Mule deer...

I really don't want to purchase another rifle to hunt ELK...I am aware many people swear by there .270 Winchesters for ELK Hunting. After researching both calibers... the .257 magnum has about the same knock down power... Actually, I believe it can out perform or is the equal of the .270 WSM...

I am considering using a .257 Weatherby 120 grain Nosler Partition BC. .391, SD. .260

Any thoughts from people who use lighter caliber rifles to take Elk...

I am really more interested in people who have actual experience shooting the .270 calibers and there experience hunting elk...If you hunt with a canon please refrain from comments...

Thanks&#8230;


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I know a Guy in Montana that has hunted Elk for 21 yrs and has shot 21 Bulls.He use a 25-06 with 117 gr Bullets.My Daughter shot her N.D. Bull with a 25-06 115 gr. Barnes X Bullets.Hit him right behind the shoulder and he went about 350yds.
So yes you can use a 257 WM.I like to shot them in the shoulders to break them down.But with the smaller calibers and bullets you dont have the energy to do that.Just my take. Good luck


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

The caliber used is certainly an important factor. With my 270 and hunting sask whitetails I feel confident that if I can see him I can hit em, within reason of course.

You read about all the velocity rage........ which I have been currently hypnotized by too. However when all is said and done if you can't hit what your shooting at it really doesn't matter and in the case of elk if you can't hit them hard then some minor problems come into play.

Back to your point the old 270........ if I had any doubts about my ability to pierce the bulls heart with a shot no matter what distance or what angle I would seriously consider the larger caliber. It provides a little more room for error.

It is one thing to have a whitetail run and track him in the snow where the ground is flat and the fields pretty wide open. But if in the forest or foothills or mountains where those buggers can disappear instantly or even worse run over the next ridge and have to hike an extra couple of hours up a mountain to get to him....that would really suck.

I totally love my 270. I want to be buried with her, but I would strongly recommend the 338. You don't want to have to tell the story that the trophy bull couldn't be found by 3 guys looking for 8 hours because of crappy shot.

However......you know your skills as a hunter and a marksman, that should be the final factor in your decision.

The recoil factor......... I am assuming based on your question that this is your first elk hunt............. don't worry about it......in a real life hunting situation recoil is zero......... adrenaline.....heart racing......excitement.

I get excited just thinking about it....... keep us posted..

GH29


----------

